# what is PLC ?



## meshkah (19 أغسطس 2007)

Programmable logic controllers, also called programmable controllers or
PLCs, are solid-state members of the computer family, using integrated
circuits instead of electromechanical devices to implement control functions.
They are capable of storing instructions, such as sequencing, timing,
counting, arithmetic, data manipulation, and communication, to control
industrial machines and processes. Figure 1-1 illustrates a conceptual
diagram of a PLC application.

see the figure attached in Group photos named PLC Diagram 

Programmable controllers have many definitions. However, PLCs can be
thought of in simple terms as industrial computers with specially designed
architecture in both their central units (the PLC itself) and their interfacing
circuitry to field devices (input/output connections to the real world).

every necessary books will be needed in PLC

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3480444/e21c9008/PLC.html​


----------



## profshimo (19 أغسطس 2007)

thanks so much for ur effort


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرين يا بشمهندس


----------



## shery1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

thanx a lot


----------



## shery1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

thanx very much ..............


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معروف خليفة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم : رجاء لمن لديه رابط لتطبيق عملى لأى موديل Plc مع أى شاشة مناسبة لعمل كنترول لأى ماكينة , أن يدلنى عليه وله الجزاء من الله خيرا


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالى 
يا جماعة اذا حواليكم مشاريع تخرج باستخدام Plc
بتكونو كدة :15:


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

